# Visual Basic Programming > Visual Basic 6.0 Programming >  Help with fillcolor in shape

## pkk59

hello  !
I'm in the process of making a sensor that reads the level of the septic tank using ultra sounds. I'm running on with vb6 because it's the only language that I'm reasonably knowledgeable in. However, I need some help here. I want a picture or a shape that depicts the septic tank (a rectangle for example) I then want a variable 0-100% to fill in the fillcolor in the rectangle so that you can see graphically how much the tank is filled. I just manage to fill the whole form and can't get it graphically displayed. maybe you have some other idea how to fix this.really want to have displayed graphically and not just a text box with 0-100%
Leif Nejman

----------


## salem_c

Isn't that just two rectangles?

A larger one representing the tank.
A smaller one, with the same width, but who's height is scaled by the percentage of the height of the large one.

----------


## pkk59

that can work, i will try

----------

